# Which SA revolver do you prefer



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

this ties to the other question but specifically for single actions

also what caliber is preferred (OTHER THAN 22LR)


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Easy question for me~Ruger Super Blackhawk or Blackhawk.

My druthers: A Three Screw Super Blackhawk in .44 Magnum. Though I have my "Super" Blackhawks in .45 Colt also. These are Blackhawks set up with the Super Blackhawk grip frame. Also set up my Super Blackhawks with the Blackhawk hammer.

These my pet .44s:










And, here a couple of New Model .45s:










Yep, thats my pick.

Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, back when I was big into SASS, I shot a Cimmeron 4 5/8" .45Long Colt in my right hand, and a Cimmeron 4 5/8" Birdshead .45Long Colt in my left hand. I've since sold them both, but now I have a Ruger Vaquero 4 5/8" in .45LC who's looking for a matching brother. There is just something about a good single action pistol.

Tell you what I'd really like to get is one of the US Firearms peacemakers. They go for around $1000-$1400 last time I check so that may not happen, but man they are tight!

Zhur


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A special run of the Old model Ruger Vaquero in 45 colt with a 3" barrel and a full ejector rod. Don't have a picture of it on this computer, but I will work on that.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i asked because i am thinking about a ruger 4 5/8 stainless 44mag
round butt non fluted cylinder


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Colt SAA in 45LC.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I like the old odd ball I use tom have the ruger 30 cal blackhawk.Like a 
fool I sold it at Christmas time years ago for presents for the kids.I don't 
know how many times I've kicked my self for selling that one ! A $75 purchase turned into a $185 sale at gun shop.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ahh the single action. Nothing says "class" quite like one of them. Mine...Rugers :smt023 with my preference being the Bisleys. That variation outnumbers my plowhandle models now. Must be 10 or 12 of them Bisleys sitting there now with another getting it's facelift down in Alabama currently. Yup - The Biz is my fav. :smt023


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

RUGER... enough said! There is no other.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks charlie:smt023


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have six Colts four SAA and two New Frontiers, 2 -357's, 2- 38-40's, and
2 -45's also have three Vaquero's
in 45 Colt. The one Vaquero in 7.5 45 is the most accurate handgun I own. Two in SS in 45 are just good. The Colts about the same. My favorites are my two 7.5" Nickeled 38-40's.
If I were to do it all over again I think I would stay with the old model Vaquero in 45. The 38's do not balance as well for me.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Ruger seems to have the reliability down. My personal preference is the Bisley model in 5 1/2" barrel length or shorter.

Hairy


----------

